# Rod repair



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

OK, so I snapped my 2-piece graphite rod today about in the middle of the top section  
Is a repair possible?
Should I even bother to try as as far as graphite rods go its a relative cheapy (Shimano Starlo Classix soft plastic)


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Mate it's a starlo stick. Chuck it in the bin! Or as Jon said see if you can get a replacement, but I think it may cost you as much as a new stick.


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> OK, so I snapped my 2-piece graphite rod today about in the middle of the top section
> Is a repair possible?
> Should I even bother to try as as far as graphite rods go its a relative cheapy (Shimano Starlo Classix soft plastic)


 all depends how from the top how many guides down if you understandcan send me a pic of it 
i am a custom fishing rod builder (dolphin cove custom rods face book


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

akajimmy said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so I snapped my 2-piece graphite rod today about in the middle of the top section
> ...


Thanks Jimmy,
It snapped exactly half way along top section - 4 guides from top (incl. tip) and 3 guides up from mid-point of rod, an area that takes heaps of pressure when fighting a bream.
As I said, its a relative cheapy so not worth spending a lot to repair and I have now bought a replacement


----------

